# jobseeker benefit ending



## baseljacko (21 May 2012)

I'm on jobseekers benefit for the last few years as I am was put on a 3 day week and it has just run out.  I know I can go onto jobseekers allowance which is means tested.  I know that I will not get anything. 

My question is if I do go back to work a 5 day week for lets say for 4 months can I go back and sign on again if I'm put back to a 3 day week again.  

Another question, if I don't go into the social welfare office now to talk to them and in the future need to sign back on again will it affect me in anyway.


----------



## pudds (21 May 2012)

*Re-qualifying for Jobseeker's Benefit*

  If you have used up your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit (JB), you may re-qualify by working and paying the appropriate PRSI contributions for at least 13 weeks. If you are working and getting JB, as in the case of systematic short-time workers and some part-time workers, the 13 weeks paid contributions can begin once you have claimed JB for 156 days.


  You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment to re-qualify for JB, unless you are a casual worker. If you have lost your job you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment. If you are a part-time or systematic short-time worker DSP will look at your pattern of employment over the last 13 weeks or another representative period to find out whether you have suffered a substantial loss of employment. 



  For example, if you are getting JB and working 3 days each week as a systematic short-time worker or a part-time worker and your employment pattern has not changed during the course of your JB claim, you will not have suffered a substantial loss of employment and will not re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit.


 However, if your JB claim ends and your 3 day week working week is then reduced to a 2 day week, you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment and may re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit.


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


As regards your last question it's entirely up to you whether you make a claim for JSA or not and will have no effect on any future claim.


----------



## Ildánach (11 Jun 2012)

You should apply for Jobseekers Allowance.  Even if you're above the means test, you can still get a credited PRSI contribution which will help maintain social welfare and pension rights further down the line.


----------



## eastbono (11 Jun 2012)

OP does not need to get a credited contribution from sw as they are in part-time employment and their employer is paying a prsi contribution for them.


----------

